# Passenger-side floor wet, leaking aircon drain?



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've spent some time under the console and dash of the North American Cruze. The rubber elbow should go all the way through the carpet and to the bottom of the car. 

I'm not sure the spot shown in picture #3 is the evaporator drain or not, but it makes sense. Is there a hole near there that goes all the way through the body? 

I thought I remember seeing the hose when I had those kick panels removed, and I thought the connection was further back closer to the shifter.. More like midway between that are area. 

The thing with all the yellow connectors is the airbag control module. The heater core also lives down there, but I don't believe that's what is shown in black closer to the firewall in picture #1. 

Does the drip hose go over to the "Aussie Drivers side" and then down through the floor? 

The American built Cruze has the drain on the "North America Passenger Side". I can see GM mirroring some of the interior due to right hand vs. left had drives. However, would they really change the body penetration points in the floor? Seems like a drain line is missing. But once you install something, where do you get it out of the car? 

There's some good drawings on the wholesale parts site of Nalley GMC.. But these are for North America Builds... I would suspect the evaporator core, given the complexity of everything in there and it's location in the center of the car would be the same between left and right handed units.. 

Good Luck-- 

Make sure you also drop a line in the 1.6L engine area. I know it's the wrong area, but I believe it's the only section that is frequented by more folks from ANZ. We never got the 1.6L engine in the states, so most people that are posting there probably have the Holden.


----------



## RobMatthew (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks carbon02, there was another open pipe in there that went all the way through the body. ezap28ltz messaged me and narrowed down the pipes that should be in that location. I found this image of the HVAC housing, which obviously has an extra pipe there to go between the leaking pipe and the other open drain pipe that goes out through the body.







The car was in the shop for several months getting all the electronics fixed and aircon replaced, so one of the three places we were at must have forgotten to replace it.

Just going to grab another one from the wreckers. Cheers for the help.


----------



## martindalejim2 (11 mo ago)

RobMatthew said:


> Hi, I've got a 2010 Holden Cruze JG CD (so the passenger side is on the left and everything else is backwards).
> 
> The passenger side-floor is pretty wet so I think it's related to the air-con not draining properly. I checked the rubber drain under the hood, but it was clear and dry.
> I found another thread mentioning a drain behind the side panel of the passenger-side foot well (un-clipped easily).
> ...


Hello,
This is an old thread but I've been looking for my ac drain today. I found it underneath and on the inside of the cruze the rubber hose fits onto your open pipe (in pic 3). Looks like you are missing the hose.
J


----------

